# feedback on personal results using cabergoline



## UncleBee (Mar 21, 2021)

i've been around the game a long time. There's always something, at least for most people, they have not dabbled in. Looking for some feedback on personal results using cabergoline. Thanks in Advance. Stay safe everyone!!


----------



## CJ (Mar 21, 2021)

Dabble in Cabergoline? I don't think that's how I'd phrase it, as it's used to counter high prolactin levels.


----------



## Jin (Mar 21, 2021)

UncleBee said:


> i've been around the game a long time. There's always something, at least for most people, they have not dabbled in. Looking for some feedback on personal results using cabergoline. Thanks in Advance. Stay safe everyone!!



As an ancillary for 19 nors or for marathon orgies?

I’ll say this: it does a fantastic job at inhibiting prolactin.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 21, 2021)

UncleBee said:


> i've been around the game a long time. There's always something, at least for most people, they have not dabbled in. Looking for some feedback on personal results using cabergoline. Thanks in Advance. Stay safe everyone!!



UncleBee ... a possible reference to Aunt Bee?  If so, that may lend credence to your game/longtime claim.  Welcome to UG from another old fart, Otis and Floyd say hello  

Were you ever on other boards, same or different handles?


----------



## UncleBee (Mar 22, 2021)

yes I have been on mini boards with the same username. And yes regarding 19 nor AAS. 

Did not realize my question was going to get these responses, but whatever. I appreciate any positive feedback. Will have labs done next Wednesday. My prolactin runs high so I'm guessing it will be again.


----------



## Trump (Mar 22, 2021)

0.5mg e3d as required


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 22, 2021)

When on tren I don't take caber often, 
But when I do it's 
Right before a porn shoot!


----------



## MrInsensitive (Mar 22, 2021)

Caber is good.  BUT.  There’s something a little better. 
PRAMIPEXOLE. Price wise.... the issue is being debated..


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 22, 2021)

My family lives in carlisle, its a nice town. The College brought in alot of younglins. 

My uncle runs the navy jrotc at the highschool.  

Welcome to ug.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 22, 2021)

As Trump said, Caber at 0.25-0.5mg 2x week will deal with any prolactin rise. In terms of side effects, I get none. The commonly reported ones are nausea, dizziness, headaches, constipation and sexual awesomeness.



MrInsensitive said:


> Caber is good.  BUT.  There’s something a little better.
> PRAMIPEXOLE. Price wise.... the issue is being debated..


The data on Prami is incredibly mixed, which suggests it probably isn't "better" than Caber. You've mentioned price as an issue, I'd add side effects into the mix as well. The chances of it becoming the go-to option for professionals, I suspect, is close to zero.


----------



## Trump (Mar 22, 2021)

The small dose required makes the price irrelevant, I bought 10x1mg tablets last time I ran npp at 600mg and I still have a few left


----------

